# Pipelines Welding Handbook



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 فبراير 2009)

Every day countless kilometres of steel pipelines are installed
worldwide for the most varied civil and industrial uses.
They form real networks comparable to a system of road networks,
which, although not so obvious, are definitely much more intricate and
carry fluids that have become essential for us.
To comply with technical specifications and fulfil the necessary safety
requisites, special materials and welding processes which have
evolved with the sector have been developed in recent years.
The main welding process used to install the pipelines is manual
welding with coated electrode, which, thanks to its ease and
versatility, is still the one most used.
However, to limit costs and increase welding productivity, particularly
on long routes, various constructors have adopted the semi-automatic
or completely automatic welding process with solid wire or wire
flux coated with gaseous protection.
This handbook describes both methods. Ample space has been
dedicated, in particular, to manual welding, with particular reference to
the operative practice and quality assessment, due to its considerable
use still today, but not neglecting more modern and productive
methods which will be increasingly used in future.
The presumption of this work is to be able to satisfy the most
demanding technician and welder, but, in particular, to supply each
user with useful information and a solid operative basis, as regards
the processes and filler materials and the welding equipment.


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على موضوعاتك القيمه


----------



## وائل البحراوى (11 مايو 2011)

شكر جدا


----------



## احمد محمد1982 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المصدر و اتمنى الموفقية و النجاح الدائم لك يا سيد صلاح و شكرا 
اخوكم احمد الانصاري


----------



## mehdi09 (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aakel gedn (29 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة لكم


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (29 مايو 2011)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## aly_zz (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكن اين الملف
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## aly_zz (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم
الملف تم تحميله ممتاز جدا


----------



## buk88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## tifaonline (30 أكتوبر 2011)

many thankls


----------



## tifaonline (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوور


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------

